# HYPO LAYING EGGS "Caught In The Act"



## N2TORTS (Jun 9, 2014)

This afternoon outdoors......















Hypo Gemma" ....




JD~


----------



## wellington (Jun 9, 2014)

Is there no privacy over there Poor girl tries to hide her business and you come with the camera She's a pretty one.


----------



## Telid (Jun 9, 2014)

I swear you follow your torts around with a camera, JD. Enjoy the wait


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 9, 2014)

This is call dedication or obsession. .


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 9, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> This is call dedication or obsession. .


your right on spot ....Bo'~


----------



## Telid (Jun 9, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> your right on spot ....Bo'~


And so JD becomes the first person in California to be arrested for tortoise stalking.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 10, 2014)

Telid said:


> And so JD becomes the first person in California to be arrested for tortoise stalking.


 Wouldn't be the first time .....


----------



## Flipper (Jun 10, 2014)

ROFL! Great thread and fabulous pics 

I appreciate the tort stalking


----------



## kathyth (Jun 10, 2014)

I love every bit if this!


----------



## guille24 (Jun 10, 2014)

Woow I can't wait to see the babies ! I know I said this before but here I go again lol You have the most beautiful tortoises I've ever seen and probably the most beautiful I'll ever see ! Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 10, 2014)

guille24 said:


> Woow I can't wait to see the babies ! I know I said this before but here I go again lol You have the most beautiful tortoises I've ever seen and probably the most beautiful I'll ever see ! Thanks for sharing !!


 Why Thank Ya .... Mr. Gullie ...."Gemma" does produce some incredible babies.....


----------



## guille24 (Jun 10, 2014)

Wooow they are beautiful ! I think every nature center and zoo in the world should have some of your babies they are so unique and So beautiful thank you so much for sharing ! Is Gemma the mom of the purple baby ?? That one is been my fav since it hatch hahah


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 11, 2014)

guille24 said:


> Wooow they are beautiful ! I think every nature center and zoo in the world should have some of your babies they are so unique and So beautiful thank you so much for sharing ! Is Gemma the mom of the purple baby ?? That one is been my fav since it hatch hahah


 Actually OG Mom Hypo .....was the producer of the "PurpleMan " ....and some other purplish hue siblings.












Purple mans clutch mate .....

















Although some of Gemma's babies also have a purple Hue ... makes me think the Male has the tweeked gene.....for this attribute.


----------



## Telid (Jun 11, 2014)

I want one, JD - but I'm poor


----------



## guille24 (Jun 11, 2014)

They are amazing ! So unique in so many levels ! I can't wait to see that little purple one when fully grown ! He/she is going to be a an amazing looking tortoise


----------



## dmmj (Jun 11, 2014)

I am starting to suspect JD was a stalker/ papparazzi, in a former life, or this one.


----------

